# Look 585 vs Colnago C50



## dmo99 (Apr 22, 2006)

Anyone able to compare these two frames? I've read great things about each of them on these forums and was wondering if one is significantly better than the other. Aside from cost, what would make you chose the 585 or the C50? Is the 585 just a bit lighter? I'm pretty set on getting a 49cm 585 but was having second thoughts. Maybe I just need a 2nd opinion  

thanks


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

Its often said, but I'll say it again. They are both good bikes. I tried both of them and you can't go wrong with either one. That said I ended up on the 585 as it just had a little more of the magic mojo for me. The only real difference I could say in my experience was that the C50 was a little more "stable and but stale" and the 585 was a little more "lively" (not to be ready twitchy or unstable). I also ride a much bigger frame than you, 59cm on the Look. If you can I suggest trying to get on both bikes. At first I was in a rush to get one, but took the time and found bikes to ride. I am very happy on the 585.


----------



## Road cyclist (Jan 15, 2005)

My choice was:
One 585 frame and a Campy Record group or
One Colnago frame

My choice was the 585. Never looked back because I did not have the 
wool pulled over my eyes


----------



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

The C-50 was on my short list before I bought the 585. Unfortunately I wasn't able to ride one because no local shops carry stock, so I can't comment on the differences. I chose the Look for purely superficial reasons: it satisfied my desire for a light, comfortable carbon frame in a relatively traditional shape, while the C-50s around here tend to be ridden by guys who look like 50 year old dentists, who are probably also buying their first Porsches around the same time. The 585 is certainly lighter, but that wasn't a real issue for me. I like the 585 very much but have had some issues adapting to it (see my earlier posts about "flex"); in retrospect, based on all I have read about the C-50, I think a C-50 might have been a safer investment given my riding style, but this is certainly not a criticism of the 585 which is a superb frame. I spent last year's bonus on the 585, and I just might spend next year's on a C-50.


----------



## dmo99 (Apr 22, 2006)

Well, that settles it. I dont want to be mistaken for a 50 year old dentist so I'll have to get the Look. Actually, I'm a 30 year old dentist and dont really care for the look of the Colnago. The paint jobs are pretty but a bit too crazy for me. I think I'll be happy with the Look for quite some time. Maybe when I'm 50 I'll buy a porsche (right now I have a VW) and a new Colnago


----------

